# snowblower tire sizes help



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i have old tires size with stamped markings 4.80/4.00 - 8
i know the 8 is the diameter but what do the other numbers mean

theres a pair of new style tires on rim for sale with size 16×6.50-8

mine









new ones 16×6.50-8


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

1. tire height fully inflated with no load
2.tire width 
3.width of the rim


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The overall diameter of a *4.80*/4.00-*8 tire* is 16.1 inches.


I would imagine the 16 is the blown up tire total diameter, 6.50 is the tire width blown up, approx. 6 inches, and the 8 is the rim size diameter.


BTW, those tires are on Amazon for 25.00 each, brand new, free shipping ... of course you would have to mount them on your rims if those other rims are not for your machine.


Wayyyy better than the turf tires with chains ... no one I know uses chains, bounces the machine to death.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

oneacer said:


> The overall diameter of a *4.80*/4.00-*8 tire* is 16.1 inches.
> 
> 
> I would imagine the 16 is the blown up tire total diameter, 6.50 is the tire width blown up, approx. 6 inches, and the 8 is the rim size diameter.
> ...


thx, but im from the great white north, prices are quite different up here. 
so the new tires should match up to my old ones?
trying to meet up w/the seller but cant sync a time for the meet.
was going to take my tire with me too see how much they measure up but didnt want the hassle of trying to see them if they dont measure up


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Vinny if your putting those on that craftsman you rebuilt you will LOVE the traction, You don’t want to go too different in size but even if they are a bit taller just reset you skids and scraper to be at the right height with the blower on a slightly different angle, I had put the same tires on a sno-Tek and adjusted the skids and it worked great, I did end up putting narrower tires on though as the were a little wide to fit on the smaller framed blower but they worked great. Also put a Husqvsna engine on.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

What would be a good tire size replacement for 4.10/3.50-6


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Malisha1 These are slightly taller but only half inch wider, What I ended up using https://www.walmart.com/ip/Carlisle-X-Trac-Specialty-Tire-13X4-6-LRA-2ply/151182562
I just looked and the stock tire on the Sno-Tek was 410-3.5x6 so these tires are a great replacement. I'll see if I can get a pic but storming pretty good today so may wait till it clears up brfore I run out to get pics


----------

